# Rapper P. Diddy schuld am 11. September 2001???



## AMUN (1 Feb. 2011)

*Frau beschuldigt Rapper P. Diddy schuld am 11. September 2001 zu sein*

Der morgige Tag wird kein Spaß für P. Diddy (41). Denn er wird von einer Frau namens Valerie Joyce Wilson Turks angeklagt und morgen findet die Anhörung dazu statt. Vermutlich jedoch wird die Anklage nicht lange standhalten.

Denn Valerie beschuldigt den Rapper unter anderem Schuld an der tragischen Katastrophe am 11. September 2001 zu sein. In dem Gerichtsdokument, das von Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehlern durchzogen sein soll, heißt es, Diddy und sie seien ein Paar gewesen und hätten sogar einen 23-jährigen Sohn zusammen. „Und dann hat Diddy sich mit Kim Porter (38, Ex-Frau und Mutter dreier seiner Kinder) und Rodney King (45, wurde in den USA bekannt, da er als Schwarzer unverhältnismäßig brutal von der Polizei behandelt wurde) verschworen und hat das World Trade Center zu Fall gebracht und dann kamen alle und haben meine Kinder niedergeschlagen. Er hat mein Baby behindert gemacht und nun sitzt mein Baby im Rollstuhl.“

Weiterhin wird das Dokument auf RadarOnline folgendermaßen zitiert: „Vor 24 Jahren hat er mich vergewaltigt und mich dann verprügelt. 18 Jahre später kam er zurück und vergewaltigte und missbrauchte meine Kinder sexuell und hat mich und meine Kinder täglich verprügelt.“

Valerie verklagt Diddy auf sage und schreibe 900 Milliarden Dollar Unterhalt für das gemeinsame Kind und weitere 100 Milliarden Dollar wegen Einkommensverlust. Dieser letzte Punkt ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass die Frau wohl in einem Casino in Mississippi viel Geld gewonnen hatte und P. Diddy ihr den Chip, der „100 Zillions of Dollars“, also eine unschätzbare Menge an Geld, wert gewesen wäre, weggenommen hätte. „Ich will meinen Chip, bitte helft mir. Und meine Krankenhausschlüssel. Sie haben mich und mein Baby ins Krankenhaus gesteckt und meinem Baby haben sie zwei Beine gebrochen und uns sexuell angegriffen.“

Die einstweilige Verfügung, die Valerie angestrebt hatte, wurde vom Richter bereits zurückgewiesen. Und bei so fadenscheinigen Anklagepunkten wird die ganze Sache über die morgige Anhörung wahrscheinlich auch nicht hinausgehen. 

Quelle: promiflash

Die Frau tut mir Leid


----------



## Franky70 (2 Feb. 2011)

Die Frau macht mir Angst.


----------



## Q (2 Feb. 2011)

Mir tun die Prozessanwälte Leid, die so blöd sind, sich diesem Klageansinnen anzunehmen...


----------



## Katzun (2 Feb. 2011)

sie ist durch mit dem thema....schlimm wenn menschen so durcheinander sind


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2011)

Ich dachte, Bushido wäre Schuld am 11.09.


----------

